

The Web Cryptography API - W3C's first draft - ch0wn
http://www.w3.org/TR/2012/WD-WebCryptoAPI-20120913/

======
pjscott
I notice that the only AES modes they support are CTR, CBC, and GCM. The lack
of ECB is a hopeful sign; way too many things have ECB as the default, which
is nuts.

